# Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar



> *Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen!​*
> Hier läuft ja Diskussion um das erschweren des Schleppangelns an der Küste von Meckpomm:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253354
> 
> ...


----------



## Menni (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

Fundiert, exakt, geht nicht besser! Da könnte sich unser gemeinsamer Verband sofort anschließen.(Wenn wir einen hätten) Dank an den Bootsanglerclub #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

Meckpomm ist ja einer derTreiber für die Konfusion - auf einen gemeinsamen Veband, in dem die mit den Abknüppelbayern und den Angelerschwerern aus SH zusammen das Sagen haben, kann ich gut verzichten.

Da lob ich mir lieber die Alternativen wie den Bootsanglerclub, die tatsächlich was für statt gegen Angler tun, wie man an obigen Artikel sieht..

Und darum gehts ja hier..


----------



## Menni (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

Wusste ich nicht. Fragte mich, weshalb das "DIE ANGLER" nicht eher hin bekamen. Eben weil eine gemeinsame Interesssenvertretung fehlt.
Die Initiative des Bootsanglerclub bleibt lobenswert. Meine Stimme, als Mitglied eines DAV-Vereines, wird da nicht eingebracht.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

geht nicht besser.Vielendank an den Bootsanglerclub.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> geht nicht besser.Vielendank an den Bootsanglerclub.#6


Und die machen das rein ehrenamtlich!!!
#6#6#6

Während die vom LAV, die nix für die Angler tun, dafür sogar einen wohl voll bezahlten, hauptamtlichen Geschäftsführer haben.


> Diesem Schreiben vorausgegangen sind ein Informationsaustausch zwischen Herrn Richter, Abteilungsleiter Abteilung Fischerei und Fischwirtschaft von Ihrem Ministerium und uns sowie einer schriftlichen Anfrage nach Klärung des Sachverhalts an den *Geschäftsführer des LAV/LFV Herrn Pipping, der uns mitteilte, dass der LAV sich momentan leider nicht für die Belange der Bootsangler einsetzen könne, da die Voranhörung bereits beantwortet sei*.



Der eigentlich den ganzen Tag nix anderes tun sollte, als was positives für die Angler, die ihn ja bezahlen, zu leisten!

Oder wofür wird der von Anglern bezahlt, wenn nicht für Lobbyarbeit für Angler?


----------



## HD4ever (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

da zeigt sich wieder mal das der Mitgliedsbeitrag super gut investiert ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

Für den Bootsanglerclub: JA!!!

Für den Verband: Nein!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

Hab das alles gelesen.
Gut und fundiert geschrieben!

Das Verbot ist absolute Frechheit.

Ob sich der BAC auch für die anderen Brennpunkte (neue NSG's Elbe ud Ostsee) einsetzen könnte. Können die offenbar besser als die Verbände. |rolleyes


----------



## degl (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

Hmmmmmmmmmm,

eigentlich eher ein Argument für kleine "kampfstarke" Einzelverbände mit speziellen Interessen.

Bekommt man wohl schneller und zielgerichteter "in die Puschen" als ein großes "Konglomerat" von verschiedenen "Einzelinteressen".......mich wundert das nicht.

Hut ab für die "Aktion"...........#6

gruß degl


----------



## HD4ever (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

will hier mal etwas Werbung machen ... :m

für 30 EUR Jahresbeitrag gibt es keine bessere Interessenvertretung für all die jenigen die mitn Boot auf der Ostsee unterwegs sind ! 
soll nicht heissen das sie sich nicht auch anderen Problemen annehmen würden, müsste man mal anfragen.
für die 30 EUR bekommt man nicht nur solche vorbildlichen Aktionen wie den Protestbrief an den LAV, sondern haben wir auch ein "Vereinsgewässer" 
(Flußabschnitt an der Trave) - wo aber nicht gefischt wird, sondern nur Elektrofischen und das Aussetzen der Meerforellen Jungfische durchgeführt wird.
Des weiteren werden immer mal wieder lokale Projekte unterstützt - fällt mit pauschal der Bau der neuen slipanlage in Puttgarden ein, wo ja alle was von haben .
Selbst wenn man an den schönen Clubveranstaltungen nicht teilnehmen kann/will - wird der Mitgliedsbeitrag sehr gut angelegt und je mehr Mitglieder desto mehr Gewicht im Hintergrund ! 
kann man sich ja vielleicht mal überlegen .... #h

infos *www.bootsanglerclub.de*  -->>> wir über uns


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*



degl schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm,
> 
> eigentlich eher ein Argument für kleine "kampfstarke" Einzelverbände mit speziellen Interessen.
> 
> ...



Sorry degl, das ist schlicht das Selbstverständnis dieser Verbände.

Das hat aber gar nix mit klein oder groß zu tun.

Sondern damit, ob man weiterhin seine Pfründe und Personal bezahlen lassen will von uninformierten Anglern oder ob man tatsächlich Lobbyarbeit für ALLE Angler macht.

Und da hakts halt leider bei den klassischen Verbänden komplett...........

Wenn da geäußert wird, man könne nix mehr tun als Verband/Geschäftsführer, und dann ein kleiner Verein OHNE bezahlten Vollzeitgeschäftsfühbrer zeigt, wie einfach man doch was machen kann, ist das in meinen Augen schlicht die Bankrotterklärung der klassischen Verbände..

Solange die nicht begreifen, dass die gegen jede solche  unsinnige gesetzliche Einschränkung vorzugehen haben und dass sie genau dafür eigentlich das von den Anglern abgezockte Geld verwenden sollten, solange wird das ausbluten solcher Vereine und Vebände auch weitergehen.

Vollkommen zurecht!

Und unterstützen sollte man also statt VDSF und DAV-Verbänden solche klar anglerfreundlich agierenden Vereine wie den Bootsanglerclub.

Der in ehrenamtlicher Praxis den bezahlten in VDSF und DAV zeigt, wies geht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*



hd4ever schrieb:


> will hier mal etwas werbung machen ... :m
> 
> für 30 eur jahresbeitrag gibt es keine bessere interessenvertretung für all die jenigen die mitn boot auf der ostsee unterwegs sind !
> Soll nicht heissen das sie sich nicht auch anderen problemen annehmen würden, müsste man mal anfragen.
> ...



#6#6#6#6

Überschnitten, unterstütze ich aber gerne!!


----------



## Honeyball (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> will hier mal etwas Werbung machen ... :m
> 
> für 30 EUR Jahresbeitrag gibt es keine bessere Interessenvertretung für all die jenigen die mitn Boot auf der Ostsee unterwegs sind !
> soll nicht heissen das sie sich nicht auch anderen Problemen annehmen würden, müsste man mal anfragen.
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man auch mal eben auf einen wichtigen Satz auf der Startseite von deren Homepage hinweisen:


> Der BAC ist aktiver Förderer des Natur- und Landschaftsschutzes und in diesem Sinne offiziell als gemeinnützig anerkannt



Das heißt also auch, dass man auch ohne feste Mitgliedschaft eine einmalige Spende an die Jungs als SOnderausgabe von der Steuer absetzen kann.
Also: Wer sein Spendenbudget für dieses Jahr noch nicht ausgeschöpft hat, bitte sehr!!! :m


----------



## Honeyball (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

Nachtrag:
Kann da nicht mal einer die Kontonummer für das Spendenkonto erfragen und hier posten?


----------



## lohi (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

Moin,

bin auch Mitglied im BAC und kann mich da Jörg ( HD4ever ) nur anschliessen. #6

Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

Einziges Problem:
Dass die auch im Angelverhindererverband LSFV-SH und damit auch im VDSF organisiert sind..

Das sollte evtl. überdacht werden, ob da das Geld der Angler wirkich gut angelegt ist.................

Ich wollte eigentlich schon eintreten und hab deswegen die Satzung gelesen, wo das drinsteht.

Da man aber als Angler guten Gewissens in meinen Augen eben weder den LSFV-SH noch den VDSF unterstützen kann, hab ichs dann gelassen.

Daher kriegt die bereitgestellte Kohle eben statt dessen die DGzRS...........

Sollte sich das ändern mit der Mitgliedschaft in SH/VDSF, bitte ich um Benachrichtigung, dann werde ich gerne eintreten..

Denn das gilt weiterhin, als ich das schrieb, wusste ich aber nicht, dass die selber da organisiert sind - eine Schwalbe macht eben leider noch keinen Sommer:


> Und unterstützen sollte man also statt VDSF und DAV-Verbänden solche klar anglerfreundlich agierenden Vereine wie den Bootsanglerclub.
> 
> Der in ehrenamtlicher Praxis den bezahlten in VDSF und DAV zeigt, wies geht!
> __________________


----------



## Honeyball (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*


Deswegen hab ich ja nach 'ner Spendenkontonummer gefragt.
Von 'ner Spende muss doch keiner etwas an die Dachverbände abgeben. Das könnte der BAC zur Finanzierung der sinnvollen Projekte verwenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

Jo, aber da gehts ums Grundsätzliche bei mir - ausgerechnet ich kann mich ja wohl kaum im LSFV-SH oder im VDSF organisieren oder deren Gliederungen spenden...

Da die ja nicht gerade für Anglerfreundlichkeit stehen..

Dann lieber der DGzRS spenden.......

Und den BAC gerne unterstützen als Medium bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in der Sache/einzelnen Punkten...


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

Bitte diese Aktion mit unterstützen !!!! danke |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

Ich hatte auch schon länger Kontakt mit dem BAC-Präsi, das alles sollte Mitte/Ende näxter Woche redaktionell eingestellt werden bei uns.

*Ihr User seid bei uns halt auch klasse* und nehmt mir dieser Arbeit ab!!!!!

Im BAC sind wirklich gute und überlegte Leute am machen, die man unterstützen sollte.


----------



## burki62 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsanglerclub: Lobenswertes einsetzen für Anglerinteressen*

ich bin auch dabei und hab meine mail bereits raus
bitte beteiligt euch alle an diese aktion!


----------

